# Maxi our little one



## Frani (May 1, 2019)

On Monday we said goodbye to our lovely little boy Maxi, he was 13 today. It has been such a shock and my heart feels so broken. He had been fine, but Saturday morning we got up and he usually runs across the room for his morning cuddle, but he lay on his favourite footstool hardly lifting his head. We took him straight to the vets and thought some medicine and he would be right as rain again, the vet gave him anti sick injection and we bought him home with a further appointment for Sunday if he was no better. Later that day he perked up and had a little of his favourite fish, but it was like he was eating it to please me.
Sunday morning came and he seemed a little perkier, but when we went to the vets she said she would have to take some bloods and phone us later, I still thought he would be fine. Later she phoned and said he was anemic and there was a problem with his liver and if he got worse to phone them and get him admitted, still I thought he'd going to be ok. He was purring and cuddling as usual he was just off his food. On Monday we got up and he ran across the room to greet me for his usual cuddles and I really thought he'd turned a corner. We took him to his appointment and they took more bloods and said his red blood cells were dropping rapidly and he could be bleeding internally so they were going to admit him overnight and put him on a drip. I came home thinking that would make him better, but 2 hours later they phoned and said he was to I'll to save and we should go and say goodbye. As I'm writing this tears are pouring down my face. We spent 1/2 hour with him cuddling and talking to him and all of the time he was purring until it was time to say goodbye, he went to sleep peacefully with his head in my husband's hands. I feel consumed with grief the pain is unbearable my heart is really broken. We called him our little one although he was a big ginger boy. He had a brother Paddy and I'm trying to give him all the love I can, he misses him and keeps looking and calling for him. The pain I'm feeling is so overwhelming and raw. He was our special little Maxi and will always be in our hearts.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Run free Maxi


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Frani (May 1, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> Very sorry for your loss


Thank you, we are heartbroken


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

So so sorry for your loss Frani, Maxi is resting in peace and no longer suffering x


----------



## Frani (May 1, 2019)

Veronica Chapman said:


> So so sorry for your loss Frani, Maxi is resting in peace and no longer suffering x


Thank you, I miss him so much


----------



## Frani (May 1, 2019)

Veronica Chapman said:


> So so sorry for your loss Frani, Maxi is resting in peace and no longer suffering x


Thank you, we miss him so much.


----------



## Jayne Louise Heaven (May 26, 2019)

I know how u r feeling. My 12 year old dog put to sleep on Thursday and I to am heartbroken. Came as such a shock.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Jayne Louise Heaven said:


> I know how u r feeling. My 12 year old dog put to sleep on Thursday and I to am heartbroken. Came as such a shock.


Hi Jayne, 
Our dreadful day was 8/5/19 when Benji was put to sleep. The pain is deep as ever. Your lovely Boxer? is beautiful but running and pain free all over the Rainbow Bridge meadows with all his friends. Keep going and keep well.
Veronica


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Take comfort in knowing Maxi passed away knowing he was loved, I do firmly believe they feel that in their own way. In his final moments he was being comforted by you, and the last thing he saw were your faces and felt your warm skin next to his. He wasn't afraid, all he knew is that he just fell asleep. It's good you had that final time together. 
The pain is real and very valid, Maxi was part of your family. 
Good night, Maxi. Run free.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Jayne Louise Heaven said:


> I know how u r feeling. My 12 year old dog put to sleep on Thursday and I to am heartbroken. Came as such a shock.


I'm so sorry, it's like someone just ripped your heart out. x


----------



## Jayne Louise Heaven (May 26, 2019)

I no it's literally heartbreaking. How any pet can have such an impact on your life. I dont know how I will get over losing my girl.


----------



## Frani (May 1, 2019)

Jayne Louise Heaven said:


> I know how u r feeling. My 12 year old dog put to sleep on Thursday and I to am heartbroken. Came as such a shock.


I'm so sorry, it's very difficult to come to terms with the loss, it's been 4 weeks since we lost our little Maxi and I cry for him every day. We love our furry families so much and they love us so unconditionally. I'm sure in time we will begin to heal.


----------



## Frani (May 1, 2019)

Jackie C said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Take comfort in knowing Maxi passed away knowing he was loved, I do firmly believe they feel that in their own way. In his final moments he was being comforted by you, and the last thing he saw were your faces and felt your warm skin next to his. He wasn't afraid, all he knew is that he just fell asleep. It's good you had that final time together.
> The pain is real and very valid, Maxi was part of your family.
> Good night, Maxi. Run free.


----------



## Frani (May 1, 2019)

Jackie C said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Take comfort in knowing Maxi passed away knowing he was loved, I do firmly believe they feel that in their own way. In his final moments he was being comforted by you, and the last thing he saw were your faces and felt your warm skin next to his. He wasn't afraid, all he knew is that he just fell asleep. It's good you had that final time together.
> The pain is real and very valid, Maxi was part of your family.
> Good night, Maxi. Run free.


----------



## Frani (May 1, 2019)

Thank you Jackie for your kind words, I feel that he was comforted by us being with him, he purred all the time and he just seemed to drift off to sleep. I miss him so much and my heart is finding it difficult to mend.


----------

